# Nova 1624 II or Laguna Revo 18/36



## Smitty (Nov 20, 2017)

I have a Nova Comet, and am very satisfied with it. However, I am looking to add (will keep the Comet) something larger. I just got the sale catalog from Woodcraft, and they have the Nova 1624 II on sale for $850.00. I have been considering that lathe. I have also considered the Laguna Revo 18/36 (1.5 hp). I can afford the Nova now; but, not the Laguna which is a little over $2000 when on sale.

I don't have a need or real desire to turn anything over 14" or so in diameter. I just want a good quality lathe that will last the rest of my turning life which I would estimate to be around 20 or so years. I don't mind that the Nova is manual belt changes; but, I am aware that they have an upgrade available for around $600.00 for variable speed which is something I might consider some time down the road.

So my question is whether I should get the Nova, or save up and eventually get the Laguna.
Input as to either lathe, or even another option would be welcome.


----------



## Tony (Nov 21, 2017)

I think @woodtickgreg has the Laguna. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 21, 2017)

I've had the Nova 1624 (mark 1, not the newer model) for a few years, and have installed the variable-speed upgrade motor & controller.

I'm quite happy with it. Things I particularly like:

1) it is very easy to re-align the head and tailstock (once I bought the $18 Acruline double-ended Morse taper gizzmo), 4 Allen bolts under the tailstock let you move the guide plates that position it in the ways

2) headstock rotates -- I don't use it often, mostly because I forget that it's available, but there are times hollowing into a vessel that it is very useful

3) 110v/220v auto sensing, so when I finally get around to running 220v for my tools ... 

4) pretty stable for its size -- I can make it jump around with a big lump of out of balance wet wood, but under normal loads it runs very smooth.

5) I don't think it's possible to get as much lathe for the price anywhere else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 21, 2017)

I've had my 1624 for about 10 years with no problems. I can't compare it to the Laguna since I have never used one.
I do use the swivel headstock almost 100% of the time when hollowing out bowls. Usually I rotate it about 22.5*; that makes the turning more comfortable to me and gets the tailstock out of the way.
The belt change does not bother me. I never change it when turning spindles and usually only once turning bowls or platters. A minor modification makes changing the low speeds better to me.
Lyle Jamieson has a video on adjusting a lathe for balance. I had thought about adding ballast but once I made the adjustment I have not had a need to. It removed over 50% of the "shaking". More ballast would help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smitty (Nov 21, 2017)

Duncan and Mike, is there any movement in the headstock once it is locked down tight? I once had a lathe that had the swiveling headstock that no matter how tight I got it, it still had a little movement. Thank you.


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 21, 2017)

I've never had my headstock move once I locked down.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 21, 2017)

I've never felt it move when locked down, but out of caution I've made a habit of re-aligning both ends when I'm about to start making a kitless pen if I've done any other type of work since the last alignment. When I'm drilling holes that will be tapped with a 0.5mm thread pitch, it really must be dead-on -- 2 hundredths of an inch runout and there will be no thread at all. Since it takes less than 5 minutes to do, it's part of my routine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 21, 2017)

I have the 1624, and like it a lot. Have not had any headstock movement issues. 
But wait!!!! I also have a Laguna 1847 (precursor to the revo) and I use it a lot too! The VS is a step up from the nova 1624–really easy to change speeds and is a bit heavier than the Nova. Might point out that the Nova is 110v and the Laguna is 220v..
I have a friend/student who’d been learning on my lathes—really liked the Laguna— so much so that we just picked up a Revo the past weekend. Now he’s waiting to run a 220 to his work area at home.
Of course he used and lusted after my AB too, but will wait on that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smitty (Nov 21, 2017)

David, the Revo I am looking at is 1.5 hp 110 volt. I would like the 220 volt; but, I would have to add 220 to my shop. Thanks.


----------



## David Hill (Nov 22, 2017)

Smitty said:


> David, the Revo I am looking at is 1.5 hp 110 volt. I would like the 220 volt; but, I would have to add 220 to my shop. Thanks.



Both are great lathes— go for the one that lets you do the most of what you want to do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

